# Need Advice



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

Eventually I'd like to pick up a BS100DLC or BS300DLC and I am not sure which size to choose. My most comfortable diver is a Rolex Deepsea Dweller and the other I wear regularly is a Halios Laguna. I find my Omeag Seamaster 300's a bit on the small side and so they are being put out to pasture soon. The Rolex sub is long gone too.

So looking at them it seems the BS100 is comparable in size to the Laguna. I have to say I came across this photo tonight and I really dig this DLC!

Can anyone give some advice based on my prefs?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome to Aquadive.

I have owned the Rloex DSSD and it a large watch by any ones standards. My wrist size is 7 1/8 and I own the Aquadive BS 100 SS and bronze and would not hesitate to buy and wear the 300, it all depends on your wrist size. In my opinion the dlc models put out by Aquadive are the best I have seen. The 100DLC measures43 mm diameter excluding crown, 49 mm from lug to lug, 15mm height. The 300DLC measure 47mm in diameter and 53mm from lug to lug, 20mm in height. Judging from the information you have provided, you probably can carry the 300 off. Any more questions, let me know.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jets, I own the BS300 and I owned the 100N. Both very sweet watches and you could not go wrong with either with the DLC finish. I sold the 100N because it was just a bit small for me, (I like large divers).

Here are a couple of wrist shots for your reference, (I have a 7 1/4" wrist).

*BS 100N*









*BS 300*


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Go for the BS300....the massive flat case back makes it very comfortable.


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## postur (Nov 6, 2011)

I think you will be very satisfied with either one, the DLC on the Aquadive is probably second to none, it just looks incredible.

To me the 100 is the more optimal size, since I need to be able to wear a watch that fits under a shirt cuff


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Every time I look at a pic of the DLC 300 I have to clean my computer screen of saliva...


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I forgot to mention that my wrist is a bit over 7 inches or so. I think the 300 I want but is it like crazy big?? Looks massive in these pictures. Also, is there a non N DLC version of the 300?


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

postur said:


> I think you will be very satisfied with either one, the DLC on the Aquadive is probably second to none, it just looks incredible.
> 
> To me the 100 is the more optimal size, since I need to be able to wear a watch that fits under a shirt cuff
> 
> View attachment 888194


That is James Bond right there sporting an Aquadive. Nice.

I might add that the 100 on mesh felt "less small" than when on the Isofrane. I'm 7.25" and I prefer the 300, but when wearing a suit I'll roll with the 100 (on mesh). Another comsiderstion is the color.. DLC will make the watch look smaller so if you prefer a bigger watch than say, a more classic size, the 300 is your ticket.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I am not trying to talk you into the 300, but last year we had our first Aquadive GTG in NYC and I had a chance to try on a 300 on to my 7 1/8 inch wrist and it felt good. However, of you are unsure, I understand your apprehension.


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> I am not trying to talk you into the 300, but last year we had our first Aquadive GTG in NYC and I had a chance to try on a 300 on to my 7 1/8 inch wrist and it felt good. However, of you are unsure, I understand your apprehension.


Yeah, I just wish I could try one on here in Toronto. [longshot] Hey maybe someone close to me wouldn't mind getting together??? [/longshot]


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, that's how I found out that my wrist can carry that beast.



jets said:


> Yeah, I just wish I could try one on here in Toronto. [longshot] Hey maybe someone close to me wouldn't mind getting together??? [/longshot]


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

How is this even a topic? Either buy the watch to find out or don't.


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

Thread from 2012?










I did buy it, didn't like it if anyone was curious.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

jets said:


> Thread from 2012?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one did you buy?


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

The black one in the OP BS100DLC


----------

